# gpu-z 0.85-0-86



## Remarc (Jan 28, 2016)

this version not working on old video card (gftnt-gf5)


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 28, 2016)

Remarc said:


> this version not working on old video card (gftnt-gf5)



I think a little more info is going to be needed than that... 

Like, why is it not working for you?  What happens when you run it?
A screen shot, maybe?

What are your system specs or model... laptop or desktop?

gftnt-gf5... Is it a Geforce FX5200 256MB PCI Graphics Card?


----------



## Remarc (Jan 29, 2016)

95Viper said:


> Like, why is it not working for you? What happens when you run it?
> A screen shot, maybe?



problem 1

win xpsp2. when start gpu-z in the middle of the monitor seen techpower logo and then black screen (computer froze)
probably need make video...


95Viper said:


> gftnt-gf5


it mean gpu-z not working with all cards from gfTnT to gf5 (I think this happens during when gpu-z trying to determine model gpu-chip or something like that) gf6-gf7 not yet tested
it started with release v0.85 but with v0.84 all this cards work is fine.

problem 2

version after 0.74 or maybe later after not full seen information about cards (it seems from gftnt to gf4 or 5)


----------



## Naki (Jan 30, 2016)

If using WinXP 32-bit, SP2 is wrong. You need SP3.


----------



## Remarc (Feb 1, 2016)

:facepalm:  at what here sp2 if v0.84 work fine,and 0.85-0.86 not?

ps now tested on sp3,all the same repeats


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2016)

Who's still running win xp on their main computer for personal use anyways?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2016)

If you have an  old video card (you haven't still us which you have) there is unlikely any benefit going to version 8.6. I'm sure Wizzard will look into it but he will ask the same question - which GPU do you have.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Who's still running win xp on their main computer for personal use anyways?


Esay, easy. There is still a PC in my home that runs XP


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 1, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> Esay, easy. There is still a PC in my home that runs XP



Ok, I have a netbook with xp, but thats not my daily computer for use, thats what I mean.

The OP already found out that an older version of GPU-Z does work on his xp rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, I have a netbook with xp, but thats not my daily computer for use, thats what I mean.
> 
> The OP already found out that an older version of GPU-Z does work on his xp rig.


I know that but he wants the new stuff....
The XP rig here is my wife's. She has something on it that she can't live without she says. Sorry to steal the thread. Over and out.


----------



## Remarc (Feb 20, 2016)

95Viper said:


> I think a little more info is going to be needed than that...
> 
> Like, why is it not working for you?  What happens when you run it?
> A screen shot, maybe?
> ...




you asked me and disappeared, so when these bugs will be fixed?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 21, 2016)

Remarc said:


> you asked me and disappeared, so when these bugs will be fixed?



I did not disappear... however, it is W1zzard's app and he may know the reason.
And, I asked you, so, possibly, could have been helped; and, members need the info to give suggestions or a remedy.



Remarc said:


> this version not working on old video card (gftnt-gf5)



Basically, this ^OP(post)^ did not really give anyone a lot to go on.


Hopefully, he will respond to you.
PM/email, him if you think it necessary.

The only thing I would tell you is use the version that works.
You are using a legacy OS, with legacy drivers, on , more than likely, a legacy system... I don't think a newer version of GPUz is going to give you any more info or data than the legacy version.

I could guess, there could possibly have been changes in the way GPUz reads the information or where the info is stored in the registry, so it is not being read or read correctly.
I, believe, this was an issue with the AMD side of things , once.


----------

